# Grad School



## JherperJ (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am interested in getting into a herp lab for grad school. State does not matter, but country might. I have a bachelor of science (major in biology, minor in chemistry) from Northern Illinois University. I have worked for 2 summers with Dr. Rich King doing population and conservation biology studies. 
I would prefer to work with dart frogs for my thesis, but I also have experience with turtles and venomous snakes. If any of you think you are or know of a good fit for me in terms of schools or labs please let me know.
Thank you,

Jay


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Have you checked out the University of Georgia? They have a pretty good program and the Southeast is a great place to do herp research.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

There's a professor at Tulane University in New Orleans that does pumilio research. Monarchzman on here may know a little more about it than I do. I know he mentioned in another post that he's going to University of Mississippi for his doctorate doing frog-related research.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The Moriarty Lemmon Lab

The Warkentin Lab

Two very cool labs, though more behavioral. If you are interested in the chemical side of PDFs (ie. toxicity) contact Valerie Clark, she just got her PhD at Queens in Belfast, Ireland.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

There is also Kyle Summers' lab at East Carolina.


----------



## JherperJ (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks guys. Those labs look great. keep any more info you have coming please.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Just graduated with a degree in geographic science/GIS focus on environmental conservation and biology, but have been a herp enthusiast my whole life. I'm looking to do conservation work with herps and am looking for grad schools as well. Any grad programs particularly known for herp conservation? Thanks to all who've posted.


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

Jay,

Unfortunately, (at least in my experience) in the world of master's degrees in ecology/conservation biology, there is not much room to create your own M.S. project topic unless you want to pay for school and fund your own research. With that said, there are a lot of people doing applied research on herps. The big push right now seems to be determining habitat requirements and developing conservation plans. I'm hesitant to start naming off schools because there really are so many!

What I would suggest you do is look at various job boards where professors would advertise upcoming assistantships. That is how I found the professor I did my fisheries science M.S. with. I do know of a number of professors that are hesitant to advertise positions though, so it would be beneficial to email any professors that you are dying to work with, and just ask them if they have any positions opening up.

Here is a list of several job boards that I know of; there are surely more of them out there.

Job Announcements | ASIH - American Society of Ichthyology and Herpetology --American Soc. of Ichtheology and Herpetology
Job Postings --Society of the Study of Reptiles and Amphibians
Department of Wildlife and Fisheries Sciences --Texas A&M dept of fish and wildlife
Association of Zoos and Aquariums --Association of Zoos and Aquariums
Cialis cheap|Online Canadian Pharmacy|#1 Internet Drugstore! --AquaNet


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I would suggest doing some literature searches and find out what is being published on herp or dart work. I could tell you some folks I know of, but those are folks I largely like because of an ecology focus they have. You may not have the same interest in them as I do. So I would suggest finding out who is publishing on what you are interested in and then contacting authors to see if they have suggestions. That is how I ended up applying to the various schools I applied to for grad school.


----------

